#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Leica TC 307

## sokagor

Πωλείται γεωδαιτικος σταθμός Leica tc307 σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, στην θήκη του, με 2 μπαταριες και φορτιστη στα 950 ευρώ

----------

